# Epson 1430 and accurip not dark enough



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey folks!
Having a little trouble with my 1430 when printing out my transparencies.

I've tred different resolutions and dot size when printing and I can't seem to get my vellums dark enough to use when exposing.
I'm not sure if my ink is just running out (i'm still on the stock carts that it came with) or if I need to change up my settings, but for those of you with a 1400 or 1430, what settings are you using to get dark films (preferably vellum)?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You will find most with that printer and accurip will use WP film. Do a nozzle check an dif that comes out good then contact accurip but they will recommend film also as the film will hold 10x more ink then vellum.


----------



## sh0rt (Sep 6, 2011)

Set Your printer to the best quality possible. Also get some water proof Film. It's a little more expensive, but worth losing your headache.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

sh0rt said:


> Set Your printer to the best quality possible. Also get some water proof Film. It's a little more expensive, but worth losing your headache.


The printer settings will be useless When printing from a RIP


----------



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have an all black ink system for your printer? Or are you at least just drawing form the black cartridge? If its spraying down yellow, red and blue the print may not come out very opaque. Also do a "halftone test print" so you can calibrate your settings.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you using Ryonet's BlackMax ink? Idk if there's a difference really but we used that specific one.


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm using just the black cartridge that came with the printer!

i've been messing with the settings more and have been getting some better results, it's just a pain in the butt.


----------



## Cal (Nov 29, 2007)

www.inkproducts.com has the solution. well worth the investment also parmelesupply for the ink in bulk Set the printer to photo quality paper with the above solutions. Works great.


----------

